# TFA: Malted Milk recommendations



## NewOobY (4/2/16)

Hey Fellow DIY'ers,

My name is Carlos and I recently gave up buying premixed juices, now it has been hard because my addiction runs deep so bare with me please. It has been 4 days since I last bought a bottle of pre-mixed juice. I know I can do this: YES MAN 

I ordered a bottle of this TFA Malted milk, with the intention of making a nice Horlicks shake juice. So yesterday when the vapemail man arrived I was so excited, because I love my Horlicks. I opened the bottle while driving home in all my excitement to give it a good wiff, and sadly I almost rolled my car on the N1 trying to get that stuff away from my noise - the stuff smells like me after an hour in the gym or more accurately after I've worked in the garden for the entire day in the hot sun mixing cow dung into the ground. 

I kind of get a malty smell from it, but it was definitely not what I expected. I know most of these concentrates don't exactly smell like you'd expect it to smell - so hopefully it will taste better than it smells when I mix it with other stuff.

So the real intention of this thread is to see if any of you guys n gals have a nice recipe I can try with Malted Milk. 

Regards,
Newooby a.k.a JacksColon a.k.a Carlos


----------



## Stosta (4/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> Hey Fellow DIY'ers,
> 
> My name is Carlos and I recently gave up buying premixed juices, now it has been hard because my addiction runs deep so bare with me please. It has been 4 days since I last bought a bottle of pre-mixed juice. I know I can do this: YES MAN
> 
> ...


Got some a week or two ago, will be testing my mixes this weekend and let you know!


----------



## NewOobY (4/2/16)

Stosta said:


> Got some a week or two ago, will be testing my mixes this weekend and let you know!



Thanks bro, will really appreciate it. I'm too scared that I'm going to taint my love of Horlicks by using it now. However if you create a decent recipe you willing to share I would give it a try.


----------



## acorn (4/2/16)

TPA Malted Milk still on my " To Do" list, in the meantime take a look at:
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/
Use keyword " malted", then select the ratings column in sorting the recipes, it will give you an idea on flavour% and which flavours pairs well with Malted Milk and reading the reviews for some extra info.

Good luck and enjoy


----------



## NewOobY (4/2/16)

acorn said:


> TPA Malted Milk still on my " To Do" list, in the meantime take a look at:
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/
> Use keyword " malted", then select the ratings column in sorting the recipes, it will give you an idea on flavour% and which flavours pairs well with Malted Milk and reading the reviews for some extra info.
> 
> Good luck and enjoy


This is sick thanks bro, nice link that . Gives some really good recipes with extra info regarding them. Now I need to order some more concentrates to get a nice joose going. My wife is gonna kill me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapington (4/2/16)

Malted Milk TFA is not like horlicks at all I'm afraid but great nonetheless for adding milkyness to your recipes


----------



## NewOobY (11/2/16)

@Stosta how did your flavors turn out? I actually managed to make a very nice juice with Malted Milk - its really good got the recipe from http://e-liquid-recipes.com/ its the pink panther recipe. Been steeping it for 4 days now and it is already so good. 

Try it if you like strawberry and raspberry, i opted to not use sweetener though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (11/2/16)

Pretty good hey! I mixed it with a bit of cream and some lime, to make a lime milkshake (I'll pick one of these over a beer 9/10 days). I don't have the recipe on hand, but when I do I'll post it. That Pink Panther looks great, I also would have opted out of the sweetner, found 7% of that ripe strawberry is more than sweet enough!


----------

